# Heathen City - Pre-sales Started



## Zaroi Viverra (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi!

I would like to grab this opportunity to bring the graphic novel that I'm financing to your attention. So here goes;

Lady and Gentle-furs! I proudly announce that we have finished our graphic novel named; Heathen City. And you can now pre-order it on FurPlanet

And here is a little summary about the comic for those who don't know what it is about.

Heathen City is a bold new serial graphic novel by Alex Vance, illustrated by Ayato, Distasty, Krahnos, Charha and Fel. Lushly detailed, full-color digital/traidional artwork and an ambitious, urban, modern story, Heathen City raises the bar for anthropomorphic fiction.

_It's the year 2008.

Owen Zelazny, a handsome street hustler who's finally found a reason to quit the world's oldest profession, finds that the kind of life he led has a way of catching up with you. It was in the city of Maranatha that he became who he was, and the city, it seems, doesn't want to be forgotten.

__Chased by men willing to kill him for reasons he barely understands, Owen has no choice but to run, and run, and run. He knows there's only one place he can run, one man who can help him. A man he turned his back on three years ago. A man named Malloy.

__Together, they find their past coming back to haunt them, tearing open old wounds, but if they ever stop to let their broken hearts catch up with them, theyâ€™re as good as dead.

__ Heathen City is a struggle for survival in a harsh, sinful, violent urban environment. Itâ€™s the world we live in: cities are a tangled mess of plans and failures, ambitions and conspiracies. The rich brush against the poor, criminals attend church, mobsters and family men walk the same streets.

__Heathen City is a story about sin and salvation, about the brutal consequences of innocent mistakes, the fatal fall-out of easy choices.

This is the world of Heathen City._









http://furplanet.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=324
​


----------



## Calorath (Jun 18, 2008)

Woohoo! I've got my copy pre-orderd.


----------



## Zaroi Viverra (Jun 19, 2008)

Calorath said:


> Woohoo! I've got my copy pre-orderd.



I'll make sure you get it.


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

i've been eying this comic for a few weeks now. I know more about it now so alas i'll probably buy it but i need to come up with money first.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2008)

Heathen City sounds cool and everything, but YS made me not want to read it with the constant banner that has been displayed since early last year...

So I dunno if I want it anymore...


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 19, 2008)

been eyeing for months, but too young to order god damnit


----------



## osfer (Jun 20, 2008)

HC is now also available from the UK:

http://www.up1.co.uk/Details/A0901

Lonelyfox: sorry to hear that! Laws is laws, unfortunately.

And Kirai: there's a brand new banner on Yiffstar now


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

god damn u LAWS!!!

T_T


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha. Lonely my bro is 18 how about he signs for the copy and they send it mailed to my bro? That be ok?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

lol i know ur bro he will say like these exact words

" omg you look at this stuff you lil faggot" as he grabs you around ur head or something

and an argument ensues and you both end up yelling at each other for awhile X3


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 23, 2008)

Naw I would threaten him that he has a radar detector and my mom would kill him MUCH MUCH MORE!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

is the erotic parts Gay or straight or both?


----------



## osfer (Jun 24, 2008)

The erotic parts are gay in this volume -- I know where the money is


----------



## Zaroi Viverra (Jun 25, 2008)

*sits down and reads his copy of Heathen City*


----------



## osfer (Jun 25, 2008)

Lies! Subterfuge! Shady business! You haven't got a copy yet, you rotter.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

comes out AC, we know when u lie to us O_O

how dare you lie! T_T


----------



## osfer (Jun 25, 2008)

What lie? Fuzzwolf and Teiran of FurPlanet are packing boxes of the books into the van as we speak! Shenanigans! False accusations! Rah!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

No i mean how he got a copy already T_T, thought they werent shipping out till AFTER AC XDDDD


----------



## osfer (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah, he's *lying*!

*I* don't even have a final copy yet, FurPlanet needs every book they can bring, so they don't sell out on the first day


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 26, 2008)

Wait do you have the comic on ur computer?


----------



## osfer (Jun 26, 2008)

Heathen City, like most comics today, was produced digitally, even though the linework was drawn by hand (by Ayato


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 26, 2008)

so we take that as a yes :3


----------



## osfer (Jun 26, 2008)

By the sound of it, I think I need to cast Firewall


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 26, 2008)

yah dont trust HackFox, he likes hacking... hence his name X3


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol no I would neve *crosses fingers* why would I take that...And a firewall would not keep me out...nor has any virus detection that I have encountered...we talk on msn k?


----------



## Zaroi Viverra (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I got my digital one.


----------



## Zaroi Viverra (Jul 1, 2008)

Seems like we sold every copy at AC. |3


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 1, 2008)

lol If you want to save me some trouble send a few pics my way...otherwise I gotta get it the old school way...and I'm sure it will be up for download on my other forum by the end of the week


----------



## osfer (Jul 1, 2008)

We will save you no such trouble, you charlatan! Heathencity.com overflows with preview imagery, the book sold out at Anthrocon and can be ordered online from FurPlanet in the US or United Publications in the UK -- support starving artists and writers with vision and ambition, you digital savage


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 1, 2008)

Ty lol


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 1, 2008)

Damnit looks like a great book ;l I want it, but im too young


----------



## SalemVanity (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually this looks kind of interesting.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 1, 2008)

I would if I could. I bet I could coerce the family I'm living with to buy it, but that's kinda doubtful and mean, considering I kinda owe them everything...


----------

